# Absolutely skunking in the Lagoon



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

These past two months have been rough going for me in the ML. And after I had thought I just got my first bit of confidence in inshore fishing. I spent most of 2016 (first year inshore) skunking out but learning. 2017 was better with an average trout or two per trip with a red every other trip. I have never had a multiple reds day. Early 2018 saw me back to a kayak and mostly bass fishing on small ponds. Then, I got the LT25. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------

